# 100 dollar product give-a-way plus free shipping



## maximpep (Sep 9, 2014)

​


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 9, 2014)

32


----------



## Uplifted (Sep 9, 2014)

777


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 9, 2014)

326

www.levram.us


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 9, 2014)

How many guesses

www.levram.us


----------



## dagambd (Sep 9, 2014)

240


----------



## Cyclejerk (Sep 9, 2014)

318


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 9, 2014)

862

www.levram.us


----------



## Cyclejerk (Sep 9, 2014)

713


----------



## Mansir39 (Sep 9, 2014)

182


----------



## jewc75 (Sep 9, 2014)

555


----------



## tl0311 (Sep 9, 2014)

866


----------



## tgraci (Sep 10, 2014)

666


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 10, 2014)

171


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 10, 2014)

500


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 10, 2014)

444


----------



## Cheves08 (Sep 10, 2014)

788


----------



## Saladman (Sep 10, 2014)

750


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 10, 2014)

343


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 10, 2014)

69


----------



## maximpep (Sep 10, 2014)

We will be announcing the winners tomorrow! Get those guesses in!


----------



## pesty4077 (Sep 10, 2014)

7


----------



## bigadam73 (Sep 10, 2014)

315


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 10, 2014)

96

www.levram.us


----------



## Evil Eye (Sep 10, 2014)

817


----------



## The-Doctor (Sep 10, 2014)

69? 

If anybody wins give BPC 157 a shot (if you do have some joint issues). It's an awesome research product!


----------



## Uplifted (Sep 10, 2014)

333


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 10, 2014)

926

www.levram.us


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 10, 2014)

979

www.levram.us


----------



## maximpep (Sep 11, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> 500


 
The number was 502! Congratulations to 1hunglo with a guess of 500! Email us at info@maximpeptide.com with what products you'd like along with your shipping address and user name on here!


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome, will do, thanks bro


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Sep 12, 2014)

122


----------



## Jamzy (Sep 14, 2014)

662

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Sep 14, 2014)

Delete...
Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrAvg (Sep 15, 2014)

169


----------

